# Rainbow Crabs



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i got a male and female pair. she is burrowing and he is eating
they're rainbow crabs by the way


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Time to find the bbq!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

empirecook said:


> Time to find the bbq!


apparently people do eat these crabs.
they're not very big though :L


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been looking at these since you first started asking about them, they're a far cry from the manky green things you get down our shoreline! Got me wanting some now :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> I've been looking at these since you first started asking about them, they're a far cry from the manky green things you get down our shoreline! Got me wanting some now :2thumb:


they're dead cool
if you have the space to let one live in a big tank, then go for it.
i was expecting smaller to be honest, so i had to improvise lol


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow! I never knew crabs like that existed! Very cool


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Where did you get them from Tom?

They are stunning!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

**louise** said:


> Wow! I never knew crabs like that existed! Very cool


you mean like the colour, or something else ?
i think they're great



Trootle said:


> Where did you get them from Tom?
> 
> They are stunning!


local pet shop. i had to ask him to get them because they can't keep them in their aquatic setups. they'll die 

thanks


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> you mean like the colour, or something else ?
> i think they're great
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh cool  Will you unblock me on fb? So I can ask you some Qs about them lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Trootle said:


> Ahh cool  Will you unblock me on fb? So I can ask you some Qs about them lol


alright then.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> alright then.


Cool


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow I want some of these! 

Are they hard to keep?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Wow I want some of these!
> 
> Are they hard to keep?


nope.
i've read of some suddenly dying though.
i'm not sure if that's just improper care though


----------



## bmxtart (Sep 22, 2009)

I want them!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

For those that haven't seen my old one here is Jerry



I used to keep Crabs and for a good few years.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

bmxtart said:


> I want them!


TOUGH 



Colosseum said:


> For those that haven't seen my old one here is Jerry
> 
> [URL=http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/4293/18957010150099989256127.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I used to keep Crabs and for a good few years.


awesome crab & what a name


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

What made you get a pair?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> What made you get a pair?



i was thinking that 1.1 wouldn't fight


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> i was thinking that 1.1 wouldn't fight


I see that's good, I will give you some advice though feed them on a plate and don't leave the food in there, crabs will bury bits of food and it is rancid it spoils and stinks really bad.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> I see that's good, I will give you some advice though feed them on a plate and don't leave the food in there, crabs will bury bits of food and it is rancid it spoils and stinks really bad.


oh god
thanks for that
i've got lettuce for them as well as hot dog
do you think hot dog is okay ? a few people have said it's what they feed them, and being scavengers, they won't mind. i think


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> oh god
> thanks for that
> i've got lettuce for them as well as hot dog
> do you think hot dog is okay ? a few people have said it's what they feed them, and being scavengers, they won't mind. i think


Yeah they are scavengers hot dog is cool as is any meats or fish but put it on a plate


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Yeah they are scavengers hot dog is cool as is any meats or fish but put it on a plate


nice  
thanks, yeah. 
shall i watch them when they eat too, so they don't go off and hide it ?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> nice
> thanks, yeah.
> shall i watch them when they eat too, so they don't go off and hide it ?


I would, tell you what I have learnt from talking to other Crab keepers that keep these some remove them from there enclosures and put them in a separate Tupperware box or something similar and feed them like that. It does save the enclosure on getting spoilt etc.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> I would, tell you what I have learnt from talking to other Crab keepers that keep these some remove them from there enclosures and put them in a separate Tupperware box or something similar and feed them like that. It does save the enclosure on getting spoilt etc.


Great idea :notworthy:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

They love blood worm mate my Jerry used to pant for the stuff


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> you mean like the colour, or something else ?
> i think they're great


Yeah, the colour! Amazing :mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> They love blood worm mate my Jerry used to pant for the stuff


live or can it be the frozen cube stuff ?
my fish go mental when there's bloodworm about :lol2:

i'll try them on it then  



**louise** said:


> Yeah, the colour! Amazing :mf_dribble:


aye, they're a bit different.
easily ten times better than silly swimmer crabs in the uk (i think somebody said that already)


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

They will eat the frozen cube stuff, weird as I am I actually think the stuff smells delish!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> They will eat the frozen cube stuff, weird as I am I actually think the stuff smells delish!


haha. i like the smell of the dried fish flakes :blush:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> haha. i like the smell of the dried fish flakes :blush:


You moved on from panties then..

-J


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

And err... Cool crabs!!
Lovely addition!

-J


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> apparently people do eat these crabs.
> they're not very big though :L


Neither are prawns.

But they still taste good!!!!!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

How are the Crabs anyway?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

They're doing great. They eat loads.
I'm going to feed them some meat later


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Local as in the shop we both use? Or another one? I'd def like some, at some point.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Local as in the shop we both use? Or another one? I'd def like some, at some point.


That's the one 



Colosseum said:


> Yes but the difference between you and me is I know when to shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes try them on so left over roast dinner if you are having that today Tom


Sounds like a plan. So now I have to share with the cat and the crabs lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> That's the one
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan. So now I have to share with the cat and the crabs lol


Cool I really like that shop, and the people who run it and work there.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Cool I really like that shop, and the people who run it and work there.


yeah, they're all really good
i'm in there for around an hour every wednesday


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice crabs Tom, always considered getting a few of these but sourcing them up here is a nightmare to say the least! Lovely looking things none-the-less!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

ojo said:


> Nice crabs Tom, always considered getting a few of these but sourcing them up here is a nightmare to say the least! Lovely looking things none-the-less!



it seems that the only crabs about are land hermits and red claws

they're dead nice. i fed them hotdog tonight


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah, they're all really good
> i'm in there for around an hour every wednesday


I buy most of my basic equipment and food in there, and they are really good for ordering in things if you ask. I also bought Blue the red cornsnake there, and a bearded dragon for the boyf a few years ago.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> I buy most of my basic equipment and food in there, and they are really good for ordering in things if you ask. I also bought Blue the red cornsnake there, and a bearded dragon a few years ago.


blue and red? PHOTOS

yeah, these were ordered in.. well. i asked for him to get 'em :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> blue and red? PHOTOS
> 
> yeah, these were ordered in.. well. i asked for him to get 'em :no1:


Nah, he's *red*- so he's called *Blue*- it made sense to me...:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Nah, he's *red*- so he's called *Blue*- it made sense to me...:whistling2:


lol. yeah, opposites

like calling a retic fluffy :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

righty then, thanks steve









mrs crab eating









omnomnomnom?









then she ran away, down the stairs. she held on as she went down









GRRRR ?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ojo said:


> Nice crabs Tom, always considered getting a few of these but sourcing them up here is a nightmare to say the least! Lovely looking things none-the-less!


 
am after a few as well but up here everythings hard to get it seams


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so getting one of these! 

I found this filter: Aquael Internal Fan Filter Micro - Surrey Pet Supplies

should make things easier...


----------

